# Acer VG0 Nitro VG270UP: Erfahrungen?



## wlfnkls (25. Januar 2019)

Moin,

da ich kaum bis keine Erfahrungsberichte zu dem Monitor finde und ich das Gefühl habe, dass die Specs für den Preis ganz gut sind, wollte ich mal fragen, ob jemand aus dem Forum was hierzu sagen kann 

VG0 Gaming-Monitor | Nitro VG270UP | Schwarz  | Acer Store Deutschland Offizielle Website

Danke und ein schönes Wochenende!


----------



## 345ifyhalo (29. Januar 2019)

Hi,

schau mal hier:

Erfahrungen mit Acer Nitro VG0 VG270UP?



Gruß


----------

